# What to throw right now?



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

I am going to try to fish for bass this weekend at the res and ponds.
I am thinking grub, jerkbait, jig, flat sided crank, maybe finesse worm. Those are the main ones I’m thinking. What baits would you throw right now?Information is appreciated.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Chatter bait, paddletails, ned rig


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Jerkbait, rattle trap, crank bait


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've caught a couple this year on a Ned, I think one on a Chatterbait, but it's the jerkbait that I can't keep 'em off of. Water in the 40s = jerkbait time!


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

I've been having most of my success on grub tails, but also caught a couple on a tube off of a drop shot rig. Seems like its been up and down for the first part of the season, but I'm thinking (hoping) the bite is on this weekend.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

White spinnerbaits like a booyah pond magic double bladed......catch some nice fish for me.


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

I have caught the majority of my bass on lipless cranks so far this year. 

The lake I’m fishing is basically set up perfectly for them fishing over top of a grass bed in slightly deeper water just off the edge of a shallow flat. The waters are getting into the 50s in this small lake so they are stacking up in a pre-spawn pattern for me.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Senco's and worms.. should catch anything in the lake.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Thank you all for the tips. Jerkbait is definitely gonna be tied on along with grub.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Will post pics if I catch any and what they were caught on.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Not a bite today, fished 4 hrs.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Fishing75 said:


> Not a bite today, fished 4 hrs.


Water is still cold. Bites can be slow. Don't get discouraged


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Find a sunny afternoon and go look shallow. And by shallow I mean shallow! I've caught fish in 2ft of water or less over the last few days. That warm weekend got 'em moving around.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

mas5588 said:


> Find a sunny afternoon and go look shallow. And by shallow I mean shallow! I've caught fish in 2ft of water or less over the last few days. That warm weekend got 'em moving around.


Are u talking ponds or lakes, because the only way I can get bit on lakes right now is 6 to 8 foot around wood on jerkbaits


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have caught a few this year wacky rigging senkos, fishing ponds though.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

I caught a couple small bass today on a weight less Texas rigged fluke. Biggest was 14 inches. Working it very slow with little pulls and pops of the rod.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

That Fluke is a good spring-time bait, will get better as the water warms, stay with it.
We have some nice stable weather on the way. The bite is about to take off.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

The bite is on. Has been for about a week on most of the mwcd lakes. Shallow cranking, jerkbaits and shakyhead has all been producing a lot of fish. Even saw a few strikes in 2 foot of water on jerkbait in the clear water.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

They were eatin good up here, but that cold front last
weekend slowed things up some. Lost 7 degrees of water temp.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

All great advice. .....It occurs to me that methods and techniques will vary from northern to southern Ohio. Water temps are a better gauge than week of the year. Conditions that occur south of Columbus won't occur up north until 10 or 15 days later.--Tim


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Monday and Tuesdays weather forecast looks promising with the sunny and warm weather coming in-it should warm up the water some.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

rattle traps are producing most for me now. Off the first break, over through and ripped in weeds


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Bassthumb said:


> rattle traps are producing most for me now. Off the first break, over through and ripped in weeds


Same here Bassthumb....I'm throwin a Rattle-Bait 80% of the time.
Did get a few real good one's on a 1oz spinner-bait way down the breaks
when the water temp backed off.


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

Got 4 nice bass (between 2.5 and 4 lbs) in about 1.5 hours of fishing Easter Sunday morning on Portage Lakes. All were caught in shallow water on a 1ounce white spinner with a white trailer (figured I would mimic the millions of shad that were schooling around me.) Water temp was 56


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Caught 4 bass today on a bluegill colored spinnerbait with big Colorado blade. They were 2-3lbers, was really nice to catch some.


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

A little late to the party, but this week my son and I have been killing it on Crank Baits and various Blue Fox.. Great Smallie action in the Chagrin River up north here.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Got 15 smallies yesterday on the Fisher River near Mt Airy. None photogenic, all around 13 inches. The Fisher is one of three rivers that contain smallmouth, and trout in the upper sections near Mt Airy, NC. The others are the Ararat, and the Mitchell. Upper sections of the Yadkin River is nearby, and contains largemouth, smallmouth, and Alabama spots.
Oh. All our fish were taken on Yamamoto cut tail worms, cherry seed color, fished on a split shot rig.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

What does the Alabama spot look like?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Very similar to the Kentucky spotted bass, but grow larger. Scientists now call the fish the Alabama bass, because genetic tests have shown they are a totally different species from the spotted bass.


----------

